# Happy Thanksgiving...........



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Indeed! Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i hope everybody had a great day....lots of turkey with all the fixins......
it was a quiet day for us here.....i made szechuan beef for dinner..lol


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Same here, wishing you all a safe and happy Thanksgiving. Don't over feed your fish, though. And no, most of them don't eat turkey.


----------

